# Web Browser Games



## aftermath (Sep 21, 2004)

I was wondering, what is everyones favorite web browser game? Mine is TEQ. My god, its addictive. Also, i found this site, www.topwebgames.com that has a whole slew of web browser games.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 21, 2004)

There have been some good Flash games posted around - a thread like this is a good idea for dumping them in.


----------

